# Masteron and Acne



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm just curious; am I the only one who get acne when blasting Mast? It's like junior prom over here.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 5, 2013)

DHT derivative and very androgenic - so it is actually to be expected brother. 

No worries bro, once you get that tuxedo off the women will be all over you! 


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2013)

I hear ya brother, I've had mild acne from the DHT family before, but not like this. It's comical. I'm about 5 weeks in and I'm thinking it getting worse. If it gets much worse I'm going to have to cut bait. Lol! I look hideous!


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 5, 2013)

I got it bad on my last cycle (test/mast), mostly on my shoulders. Don't scratch it, shower immediately after you workout, or at the very least go into the bathroom and rinse your face and shoulders to get the sweat off. Also get some Noxzema or something like it.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 5, 2013)

yup all over the shoulders,


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't get it haven't since the 7th grade


----------



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm getting "those looks" in the locker room at the gym...I'm not talking about the ones that end up in someone dropping the soap either.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2013)

You're a lucky man. I normally don't get acne unless my E2 is high and at that point it is limited to my back. This time it looks almost like a rash of white heads all over my chest. It started the second week and has gotten progressively worse.



SFGiants said:


> I don't get it haven't since the 7th grade


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 5, 2013)

grind4it said:


> You're a lucky man. I normally don't get acne unless my E2 is high and at that point it is limited to my back. This time it looks almost like a rash of white heads all over my chest. It started the second week and has gotten progressively worse.



I'm also 44 years old with hair on my head like I had in the 7th grade.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2013)

It's official....I fuckin hate you man 



SFGiants said:


> I'm also 44 years old with hair on my head like I had in the 7th grade.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 5, 2013)

Shower immediately after workouts. Wear a T shirt  under dress shirts. Have momma wipe your shoulders and back down with this : http://m.cvs.com/mt/www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Clearasil-Ultra-Rapid-Action-Pads?skuId=311560&WT.mc_id=Shopping_Google_PLA

Make sure you drink plenty of water too brother.

Best of luck and much respect,
Vette


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2013)

Hair falling out, hard ons,acne, and prostate pressure.

at times some of the sides I have dealt with when using mast


----------



## R1rider (Mar 5, 2013)

i only get acne on my upper back and rear delts, no where else. It pisses me off. I have been using a medicated acne soap, which is helping

i get it on test e(anything over 400mg), deca, npp. Surprisingly never got it on tren and test p for some reason.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 5, 2013)

its not a whole lot, but every now and then i get a big one on my upper back


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank god I don't get acne from any of this stuff...I will get a random zit here and there but that's it!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 5, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Thank god I don't get acne from any of this stuff...I will get a random zit here and there but that's it!



When you first go 'On' or come off Var do you get a few??

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 5, 2013)

63Vette said:


> When you first go 'On' or come off Var do you get a few??
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



During a cycle hardly ever get a zit..it's when I'm coming off that I get them...body purging  (Have only run var couple times and never had an issue with it) I'm speaking of mast, primo and winny primarily. Didn't even break out adding the test


----------



## amore169 (Mar 6, 2013)

For the scars I use Mederma which it helps a lot.


----------



## staxs (Mar 6, 2013)

I've Had some mild acne more then usual but nothing really bad. Then again I eat pretty clean and drink a gallon of water a day.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 6, 2013)

I get acne when I first start due to my body getting used to the strong androgens. After a few weeks I am fine.


----------



## DF (Mar 6, 2013)

Test will give me some acne problems.  May have to try some mast & see.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Mar 8, 2013)

OK..You guys need to try this....it takes about 1 week but it DOES WORK and CLEARS ACNE:
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...gclid=CKj1rZHo67UCFWOnPAodjxEAUg#.UTkqE6Uq5iE


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 8, 2013)

Adrian2401 said:


> OK..You guys need to try this....it takes about 1 week but it DOES WORK and CLEARS ACNE:
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...gclid=CKj1rZHo67UCFWOnPAodjxEAUg#.UTkqE6Uq5iE



Very interesting! I might have to try just cuz...Thanks!


----------

